# Uh oh...need new kato F unit rear truck



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! 

I hope I'm not S.O.L. on this but I broke the coupler housing on the rear truck of my sons kato Pennsylvania F3A phase II (176-071) / older non-DCC blue box. I've been looking for replacement truck frame / assembly (I think that's what I need??). Checked online kato website - not sure if what I need is obsolete / no longer made or do I need to upgrade to the new updated truck assembly / electric pick ups? 

Please let me know - thank you!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

newer style trucks won't fit older split frames, if you want to replace you'll need to find an older replacement frame.

I broke one before and secured it with CA glue and it held just fine.

it might be worth a shot for you.

Good luck with it
Steve


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Coupler mount*

Butterball;

If you were using knuckle couplers(Micro Trains), I'd say cut off the rapido and body mount a new coupler. This might work with a spare Rapido/box assembly if you can get one(perhaps from an old freight car?) That's assuming you can't find the truck frame.

Good Luck;
Traction Fan


----------

